
Show HN: Spaced Repetition System for iOS - jmcannon
http://cleverdeck.com
======
jmcannon
Hi HN - I originally released CleverDeck about 2.5 years ago and everyone here
was very supportive. At the time, I pushed out four different apps - one for
French, German, Turkish, and Spanish. After seeing people get a lot out of the
app over the last couple years, I just released a huge update that combines
everything into a single app and aims to be a more broadly useful spaced
repetition system.

I know spaced repetition is of interest to the community, so I wanted to
share. Feedback or comments very welcome!

~~~
wingerlang
From a monetary viewpoint, do you think having one app is better?

Supporting iOS 8 seems unnecessary at this point, but it is nice to see (I
support 8, and on some apps I would bet it still works on iOS 6).

How are the repetition implemented? I built a flashcard app as well but in the
end I kind if winged it and built it so it worked for me. I am wondering if
maybe using a more 'standard' way it better.

